# my brandti chasing finger



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pics
View attachment 69328

View attachment 69329


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool fish henry how long have you had him and how long did it take him to come out of his shell


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Cool fish henry how long have you had him and how long did it take him to come out of his shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thatnks

i got him like 2 months ago, and it took him like 1 month to come out of his shell


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

i know a local guy that has a 7" brandtii and that SOB is mean!!! i was thinking about picking him up sometime this month. nice pickup btw.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dont you just love that feeling ..........


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

wow.......







i got bit once...still healing...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

very nice man..congradts on hacing a monster.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Great looking fish, I've noticed that Serras are definately mad about chasing fingers!!

What size tank is he in i.e. gallons and actual dimensions?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

hehehe..ur finger.......


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

thats an evil lookin piranha, nice one henry

ian


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Brandtii are awesome


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like a killer dude........


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks mean. I wish my P's would chase my finger. They're still afraid of me.


----------

